# "Qualcomm Android" on my touchpad by manufaturer - how to reset



## phil86 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there,
I have an issue with the touchpad, which I bought for my mother. I sent it to her and she had no clue how to work with it. Now that I visited her, I found out why. There is Android installed... also with the qualcomm logo when you boot it up. Problem is: The touchpad was an exhibit at the local store and someone locked it. I cannot unlock the screen, since I don´t know the gesture. Does anyone have an idea how to reset the thing? If you need any more information I would be glad to give it to you!

here is a video of the problem (blurry, as it is tradition):






I think this is a really bad timing for a problem like this since the CM team just released an alpha and nobody is going to be interested in this anymore. If you asked me they should have waited a bit more and fixed the bugs first. The release seems way too buggy to me anyway  

regards and thanks for all your help,

phil


----------



## Tekz08 (Oct 7, 2011)

Last I heard HP was looking for information on how these products even got sent to customers at all. I would contact them maybe over twitter and see what they could do in regards to replacing it with a non-qualcomm WebOS build.

If you don't want to do that, however, I would suggest running the Doctor:
http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover
http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Webos_Doctor_Versions#Wifi_Only


----------



## nh5 (Aug 24, 2011)

I still think people might be looking for that device for Dev even with the release out. I'd see if someone will trade with you.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tekz08 said:


> Last I heard HP was looking for information on how these products even got sent to customers at all. I would contact them maybe over twitter and see what they could do in regards to replacing it with a non-qualcomm WebOS build.
> 
> If you don't want to do that, however, I would suggest running the Doctor:
> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover
> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Webos_Doctor_Versions#Wifi_Only


I would suggest that FIRST you contact Darlingrin and/or CM team and have them walk you through getting them an image
BEFORE you doctor it as it MAYBE of some use to them if nothing more that educational...just my 2 cents worth


----------



## trsohmers (Jun 7, 2011)

PLEASE DO NOT RESTORE THIS DEVICE. If you can send me an email, your help would be MUCH appreciated. This can assist the development team a lot..... my email: [email protected]


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

If you still have the receipt for your touchpad and it lists the serial number, I'll offer to exchange your touchpad to a one running WebOS stock.

We need such a device and an evidence to get some source from HP.

Thanks.


----------



## Smok3d (Jun 12, 2011)

green said:


> If you still have the receipt for your touchpad and it lists the serial number, I'll offer to exchange your touchpad to a one running WebOS stock.
> 
> We need such a device and an evidence to get some source from HP.
> 
> Thanks.


OP, help this man out and trade your touchpad for his! Will help the CM7 team a lot!! GOGOGO!


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys, gals, Devs, everyone who wants this one. Guy with the touchpad, email Dal, email Trsohmers. That is an important device, worth at least a even trade, please trade if you dont mind. Heck, I'll mail you one myself. But talk to those 2 first. Please don't tweet or facebook about it yet, PLEASE. A logical response is going to be HP requests it, they get it, and everyone else loses it.

No matter what anyone thinks, just cause you have one of these mid-devolopment models, does not mean that HP would release the source publicly or acknowledge its existence afterwards. Check out engadgets reports on Apple's Prototype with the SIM, see what he got back for his purchase. Then look at Apple's efforts to have 2 young men arrested for finding a lost cell phone that an engineer lost out drinking. Then tell me what happens here. Its advisable not to approach HP with this, Period. Thank you, please OP don't use Dr.

Reasons that we would never see this again:
Quoted from another thread where I posted it .

HP issues with this are probably several, 
1. WebOS probably uses certain "monitoring softwares and backdoors" to track app usage and yadda yay's , much in the same way as MS with Win ( can tell u how many times u used program X and duration of use ) And Sprint with there tracking stuffs ( automatic customer satisfaction and trouble shooting and device debugging ) ( Most of you realize that these companies can track how many times you sneeze on a keyboard once you have signed up for a "enhancing customer experiences" what ever check box, right?)
2. It makes them look bad because they sold incomplete* products ( missing software like WebOS )
3. Reveals security leaks , or Sabatoge
4. Reveals flaws in the manufacturing process
5. Reveals flaws in the OS installation at the factory level (possibly see 3 &4)
6. If they installed Android as a final OS, they would have to of paid MS money probably like every other Android device maker
7. Information is money, what they get on you translates to bottom line, much like facebook being worth 50Bil? and the deal that Amazon is outting with the Fire Tablet. They are not going to support your rooting decision but they will help you undo it and will not stop you from trying.
8. They spent 1.2 Billion on this and want answers, honestly I would too.

Thats all I got for now. Cheers.

Thanks for your thread, but would a Mod delete this thread before a lot of attention is grabbed?


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

trsohmers said:


> PLEASE DO NOT RESTORE THIS DEVICE. If you can send me an email, your help would be MUCH appreciated. This can assist the development team a lot..... my email: [email protected]


curious minds would like to know....

did this get resolved in favor of development OR was the whole thing phony???


----------



## phil86 (Oct 13, 2011)

i contacted green and trsohomers. we´ll see what will happen. not phony.


----------



## GmDude66 (Oct 24, 2011)

Any Updates?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

GmDude66 said:


> Any Updates?


I agree, anything new on this?


----------



## phil86 (Oct 13, 2011)

well, i got in contact with green and trshomers 3 weeks ago. We had an agreement but nothing happened so far although i said i wanted to help. anyway i don´t have much time right now because i have to study a lot. I don´t know if there is actually still any interest in this. I feel not. So there are two possibilities. it is offering that thing to people who are interested or trying to flash it. right now it is as an unpleasant situation for me. no input from people who said that they wanted it. "don´t flash it we could use it - please don´t sell it on ebay". well i say i don´t intend to do that if i can help. then nothing happens and i have a device on the table which is totally useless to me. Even if it was very cheap. ~140 $ for something i can´t use at all is a really bad deal. i don´t want to sound like a crying baby and i can imagine green has many things to do. also i really think they are doing good work. but rights now this is going nowhere...


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd make one last push to get it to someone of importance, try getting directly in touch with Dalingrin.


----------



## mav73 (Oct 13, 2011)

I would try to contact everyone one more time and see if they want it


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

That would be the best course of action in my opinion.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah one last push then eBay or contact HP imo


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bump, keep it up the top so we can get an answer and see if the devs require it or not.
Cheers
John


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

It's all somewhat complicated by the device being in Germany (should it be in US I would have already did the exchange). Also the lawyer I am in contact with disappeared suddenly too for some reason.

None the less I actually contacted our member in Germany few weeks ago, I am surprised to hear he did not contact phil86, I'll ping him tomorrow to see what's going on.
But even then I am not sure how to cheaply transport the unit to US yet and still thinking of possible routes.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

Green is there any way to get a full image copy or something like that or is that not of much use to you guys now???Then he can get advice on how to doctor it or contact hp for an answer to there "No android tp was ever shipped out".
cheers
John


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll pay for the shipping if it's an issue. I can escrow the tablets as well if need be. Seems silly for shipping to be a mitigating factor.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

snake65 said:


> Green is there any way to get a full image copy or something like that or is that not of much use to you guys now???Then he can get advice on how to doctor it or contact hp for an answer to there "No android tp was ever shipped out".


We already have the full image from another unit, got it quite a while ago and learned some useful stuff from it.
The only use of such units now (aside from them being a curiosity) is to try and get the source from HP based on these units in the wild.
And I don't think there is an easy way to reflash these into webOS I am afraid.
webOS doctor won't run on them as there is no bootie. Bootie can be installed, but I am not quite sure webOS doctor firmware knows how to talk to advanced TS firmware to replace it with the dumb one for example.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

So i guess we need it to force HP to give us what we need to get the last bugs out,i don't see how they can dispute something like this or how a court if it ever went there could side with HP.Its always the way for big company's i don't think they could lie straight in bed.Its like just talk bullshit and lies and you to can be a big company.
Cheers
John


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Getting in touch with HP does us no good since they refuse to acknowledge any Android TPs exist.


----------



## king conquer (Oct 4, 2011)

ill give u 150 for it or trade you mine. if they dont want it ill take it.


----------



## phil86 (Oct 13, 2011)

again, nothing happened. well not completely. a guy from HP contacted me. He wants to exchange the touchpad. don´t know what to do now. i actuallay don´t have much time for all this stuff. trshomers didn´t contact me again, he just copied my video... green at least says he did something. but without any result (sorry green, no offense. but you have to see my point of view too). and then there are people who send me a message, telling me they want to give me 120 € for it... seriously. only because i didn´t put it on ebay right away doesn´t mean i am stupid. i don´t expect to become rich of this. but 120 €? i can´t even get a replacement. but now i am also starting to troll around... sorry for that.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

phil86 said:


> again, nothing happened. well not completely. a guy from HP contacted me. He wants to exchange the touchpad. don´t know what to do now. i actuallay don´t have much time for all this stuff. trshomers didn´t contact me again, he just copied my video... green at least says he did something. but without any result (sorry green, no offense. but you have to see my point of view too). and then there are people who send me a message, telling me they want to give me 120 € for it... seriously. only because i didn´t put it on ebay right away doesn´t mean i am stupid. i don´t expect to become rich of this. but 120 €? i can´t even get a replacement. but now i am also starting to troll around... sorry for that.


I could not get a hold of the member from Germany in the last few days, and I am not sure if I will be able to in a timely manner unfortunately. Also a busy travel period is about to start for myself.
Anyway, time for a plan B, I guess.
See my PM.


----------



## psygn (Oct 17, 2011)

HP wants it, too?


----------



## phil86 (Oct 13, 2011)

surprise, surprise...


----------



## eQDarkness (Oct 23, 2011)

green said:


> I could not get a hold of the member from Germany in the last few days, and I am not sure if I will be able to in a timely manner unfortunately. Also a busy travel period is about to start for myself.
> Anyway, time for a plan B, I guess.
> See my PM.


I'm from germany too.
I'll trade u a factory sealed or ready dual boot device. As u like.
When the trade is done i'll send the pad to a dev in here.
Just do the trade here with me, i'll handle shipping etc Pm me!

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

eQDarkness said:


> I'm from germany too.
> I'll trade u a factory sealed or ready dual boot device. As u like.
> When the trade is done i'll send the pad to a dev in here.
> Just do the trade here with me, i'll handle shipping etc Pm me!


Thank you for your offer of help, but this is no longer necessary as we are doing a direct exchange now already.


----------



## Segnale007 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am in Italy if that could help, and I could use www.consegnato.com to ship it to US for about €22 once I got it. The shipping could take up to 21 days though.
I am willing to cover the shipping to US as effort to the community, but I can't swap my touchpad with his one.


----------



## eQDarkness (Oct 23, 2011)

green said:


> Thank you for your offer of help, but this is no longer necessary as we are doing a direct exchange now already.


Great, but if there is any trouble, let me know. I'll handle it for u folks

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

it's nice to read this thread. Good luck to all.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

Just an update - I got the unit and it does have Android apparently preinstalled.

Thanks.


----------



## zed85 (Oct 3, 2011)

So is this going to help you guys speeding development or...?


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully helps to convince HP to give out the source.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

green said:


> Just an update - I got the unit and it does have Android apparently preinstalled.
> 
> Thanks.


Good deal. Thanks for the updates.


----------

